# Home or vet



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but we've been moving house. 

Bluey :cobalt: has settled in lovely but despite several different types of perch her toenails have got long. 

My question is whether I need to take her to the vets or if I am ok to do it myself? If I am ok to di it myself I would be grateful of any tips and advice.

Thanks in advance and an up to date pic attached.

Sara


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You can do it at home if you feel confident to do it. 

Make sure you have the right tools for the job- clippers the right size for budgies nails. 
I had to do it with Sunny, and you just need to be careful you don't cut too high as they will bleed if you do. If Bluey has pink toes it's a little easier. 

You can also have a Styptic pencil on hand for if there is bleeding. 
I have to trim Jenny's beak and I always have the pencil there as the first two times I made her bleed a little.  We're much better at it now though. 
Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

With a bit of practice, you can easily cut the birds nails. If you are new to this, maybe hire somebody that knows how, and carefully watch how they do it and also read up on it first. It is not hard to learn.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bluey is looking quite stunning! 

Therm has offered you excellent advice.

I agree that having the right clippers for the job is very important.

https://smile.amazon.com/Szco-Suppl...1490226772&sr=8-1&keywords=bird+nail+clippers

You may wish to take Bluey to the vet the first time her nails are clipped so they can demonstrate the correct technique.*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

I would take her to the vet to be shown how to clip them as Deb said
Bluey is so fluffy!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with the advice given above! :iagree:

Bluey is adorable! :loveeyes: Is she English?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bluey is a beautiful girl for sure! I agree with the advice given above. 

Yes, she is an English budgie


----------

